# I need acer ASPIRE 5315 Drivers for XP



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey all

I need drivers for notebook acer ASPIRE 5315 for windows XP the orginal Drivers CD only provide drivers for Vista some of it works with XP like sound and lan but the VGA and wirless don't work for the XP ...

can any body solve this problem please thanks .... :wave:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

have you been to acers website, searched for your specific model and see if they have xp drivers?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a link:
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo....com&siteid=7117&areaid=2&formid=3394#results
It list some of the drivers you may need.
You will need to input type and model, but they do have XP drivers
Just make sure you select the appropriate model and OS
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks guys that was helpful ...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you get all the drivers you needed?
Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

